# How many schools should you apply to?



## Nacho (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello,

Last year I applied to four schools and only got an interview with one.  It was my safe school choice and I was rejected after the interview.  I am curious what most of you think is an appropriate number of schools to apply to.  I really want to go to graduate school, so for this year, my approach is to apply to a lot more programs.  I gave myself an artificial limit of seven schools, but I am interested in nine.  Nine sounds kinda ridiculous, but I don't know.  How many schools is everyone else applying to?

By reading these posts this past year, it seems like there isn't really a definitive hierarchy on easiness of getting into graduate school programs.  They all seem uber-competitive.  I read about some people getting into top tier schools, but being rejected by schools that I would think would be safe schools.  When trying to judge the difficulty of getting accepted into a certain program, I've been relying on the Hollywood Reporter Top 25 because I don't know what else to use other than trying to piece it together from posts on this website.  For this year, I figured to apply to a couple of the tops schools that I like, a couple on the bottom list of the top 25, and a few larger state schools that didn't make the list at all.  I've done the research and I like each school on the list; I just have a hard time deciding my chances of getting into each one.

Anyone else feel guilty about asking people to submit so many letters of recommendation to a lot of programs?  What factors into your guys' decisions when picking out how many schools to apply to?  What other factors is everyone else using to determine which, and how many, schools to apply to this fall?


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi there!

I'm planning to apply for 8 schools.
Which nine schools do you have in mind?

I think if you really want to get enrolled this year, it's definitely sensible to apply for more schools.

Speaking of the recommendations, I have the same feeling too. I just try my best to be polite with my referees and I think they could understand this situation.

Hope this helps.


Nacho said:


> Hello,
> 
> Last year I applied to four schools and only got an interview with one.  It was my safe school choice and I was rejected after the interview.  I am curious what most of you think is an appropriate number of schools to apply to.  I really want to go to graduate school, so for this year, my approach is to apply to a lot more programs.  I gave myself an artificial limit of seven schools, but I am interested in nine.  Nine sounds kinda ridiculous, but I don't know.  How many schools is everyone else applying to?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira (Sep 30, 2017)

IMHO I'd be a bit more selective in the schools I'd apply to.
At the end of graduate school, you want to be connected and have a good chance at a job, right? The top 10-25 schools are listed for a reason - I personally wouldn't go looking for lesser known programs.

I applied to 4 programs. I would say many people in my program (mfa screenwriting) only applied between 2-5 schools. It was usually UCLA and USC at the very minimum. Others added some combo of AFI, NYU, Columbia, UT Austin, LMU, Chapman, and BU.

The application process can be grueling mentally (and $$$). I'd aim for quality over quantity, not only in the schools you pick but with your application materials as well.


----------



## Nacho (Sep 30, 2017)

Jiaying Hu said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm planning to apply for 8 schools.
> Which nine schools do you have in mind?
> ...



I was thinking NYU, Texas, UCLA, LMU, San Francisco State, Ohio University, Syracuse, University of Miami, and Brooklyn College.  What about you?

About the letters of recommendation, hearing other people with like worries is really reassuring.


----------



## Nacho (Sep 30, 2017)

Kira said:


> IMHO I'd be a bit more selective in the schools I'd apply to.
> At the end of graduate school, you want to be connected and have a good chance at a job, right? The top 10-25 schools are listed for a reason - I personally wouldn't go looking for lesser known programs.
> 
> I applied to 4 programs. I would say many people in my program (mfa screenwriting) only applied between 2-5 schools. It was usually UCLA and USC at the very minimum. Others added some combo of AFI, NYU, Columbia, UT Austin, LMU, Chapman, and BU.
> ...



Thanks for your input, Kira.  That was my approach last year, but it didn't pan out.  I think I will submit quality or quantity.  Good luck at UCLA.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Oct 22, 2017)

This is my 3rd round of applications. This has been something I've thought a lot about. As a rule I have only applied to schools I would attend if accepted. Submitting quality essays and work will get you into the right program for you. Don't blow your money on a program that won't suit your needs or your desires as a filmmaker, we're talking $100,000 spent on a bad experience if you settle for something less than what you want. 

My schools this year are AFI, UT Austin, USC and Chapman for directing and UCLA for screenwriting (I interviewed for it last year and am attending the Professional Program currently). I am going for broke this year, but I'm also not willing to sacrifice quality for quantity. The application process the last 2 years taught me a lot about what I want out of a program and how to target and basically market myself as a filmmaker for my best chances. 

Applications are a ton of work and time, and they can tell if you're half assing any aspect of it - further why would you want to present yourself with anything less than your best efforts by spreading  yourself too thin? I didn't realize I did that to myself with my first round, I was cocky and thought my writing samples would be enough, but the SOP really matters a lot because it's about how you fit into a community, not just the kind of work you output. I still got a waitlist and an MA creative writing acceptance, but nothing more than that because it wasn't my best efforts and they knew. I did better last year and then bombed my interviews (thanks crappy chronic illness!). So here I am, round 3.


----------

